# Hiya!



## Hank (Feb 23, 2015)

Hiya,

Hank here from Edinburgh, how you all doing?

I'm new to the forum and it is great to see so many coffee enthusiasts sharing their knowledge and giving advices on here!

I've been drinking and loving coffee since an early age and have been working as a barista for years now; I am quite fussy when it's about coffee and I do struggle finding a decent cup here in Edinburgh but things are gettin better up here.

I'll be taking my time to go through the different areas of the forum and hopefully I'll find all the answers I need in order to open my own wee coffee shop soon but in the meantime it would be very much appreciated if someone could maybe point out an existing thread that covers the whole "how to open a coffee shop" with maybe a focus on what licenses, both personal and premises I need and when/how do I need to get in touch with accountants, banks, lawyers, suppliers and all that.

Thank you very much

H.


----------

